# Koordinaten eines 2D Sprites



## Dagobert (30. Okt 2009)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

Ich habe mal wieder eine kleine Frage:
Also ein 2D Sprite besitzt ja eine x und eine y Koordinate, was ist dabei gebräuchlicher, die x/y Koordinaten beschreiben die linke obere Ecke, oder den Mittelpunkt?
Welche Vor- und Welche Nachteile bringen die verschiedenen darstellungen, falls es diese gibt?

mfg. Dagobert


----------



## Marco13 (30. Okt 2009)

Am "gebräuchlichsten" ist es, es so zu machen, wie es einem gerade passt  Ich kann mir nämlich auch kaum einen Fall vorstellen, wo so ein Sprite nicht auch eine Größe (breite und höhe) hat, und in dem Moment reduziert sich's auf die Frage, wo und wann und wie oft man entweder den Mittelpunkt oder die obere linke Ecke _ausrechnen_ muss oder will...


----------



## Steev (30. Okt 2009)

Gebrächlich ist es, die linke obere Ecke des Sprites zu verwenden. Der Mittelpunkt wird dann anhand der Breite und Höhe bestimmt. Rotationen usw. können mit diesem Konstrukt ohne weiteres Abgebildet werden.

Auch renomierte Systeme verweden diese beschriebene Logik.


----------

